# Oculus Rift + Touch Bundle noch bis zum 17.07.2018 für 399€ auf Amazon



## deady1000 (16. Juli 2018)

*Oculus Rift + Touch Bundle noch bis zum 17.07.2018 für 399€ auf Amazon*

Hallo,
derzeit ist die Rift inkl Touch Bundle für 399€ auf Amazon zu haben.

Nachdem nun die VivePro herausgekommen ist und die Vive dadurch im Preis gesunken ist, glaubt ihr, dass die Rift künftig häufiger auf 399€ herunterkommen wird?
Ich zögere noch mit dem Kauf, weiß aber nicht so recht warum. 

Gibts irgendwelche Pros/Cons sich die Rift jetzt zu kaufen?
Was würdet ihr heute tun?

LG


----------



## micha34 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift + Touch Bundle noch bis zum 17.07.2018 für 399€ auf Amazon*

Ich habe mein Bundle in einer Aktion bei Alternate für 339 Euro bekommen.
Habs auch schon für 229 auch in  einer Aktion gesehen.Weiss nur nicht ob das nur ein Headset  war.
Dafür oder dagegen..nun,ja.
ich würde mir das Bundle jederzeit wieder Kaufen.
Gegen 2020 wird wohl die nächste Generation erscheinen,die Spiele werden wohl zur CV1 Abwärtskompatibel sein so das man dieses Headset noch lange nutzen kann.
Das Spieleangebot ist noch etwas mager.

Entweder jetzt kaufen oder bis 2020 warten,aber die nächste Generation Headsets wird wohl ne ganze Ecke teurer und die Hardware müsste wahrscheinlich deutlich stärker werden.

Aktuell ist deine Hardware top für die CV1.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift + Touch Bundle noch bis zum 17.07.2018 für 399€ auf Amazon*

Ja klar kaufen, wer Interesse hat / mit dem Gedanken spielt. Kann man dann auch je nach Lust und Laune nach  1-2 Jahren noch mindestens für bestimmt die Hälfte wieder verkaufen, und hat dann lange Zeit Spaß in der VR gehabt . Fettes Vergnügen für 1 - 200 Euro . Bist du schon drin oder schaust du noch zu .
Sind schon paar gute Spiele dabei, für Rennspiele interessant, und ebenfalls Langzeit motivierende Multiplayer-Shooter a la Counter Strike gibt es auch günstig.


----------



## deady1000 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift + Touch Bundle noch bis zum 17.07.2018 für 399€ auf Amazon*

Ich hab's gestern getan. Wollte das Teil eh haben.

Mein Vater hat sich die ebenfalls (mehr oder weniger im Affekt) besorgt und ich hab ihm jetzt einen Gaming-PC zusammengestellt.
Er ist aber nicht mehr so flott was solche Dinge angeht bzw hat eigentlich abgesehen von der Wii überhaupt keine großartige Erfahrung mit Spielen.
Trotzdem war er immer schon sehr geflasht von der GearVR. 
Ich versuche ihm das Teil so leicht wie möglich einzurichten, dass er nicht viel machen muss...

Welche Spiele könnt Ihr ihm für den Einstieg empfehlen?

- Nicht so viel englischsprachige Story (die wichtig wäre)
- Gute Shooter
- Wow Erlebnisse
- Einfacher Einstieg

Danke euch!


----------



## micha34 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift + Touch Bundle noch bis zum 17.07.2018 für 399€ auf Amazon*

das Touch Bundle hat schon einige Spiele dabei.
Davon gefiel mir allerdings nur Robo Recall (Ballerspiel,Ego,Arcade) und Luckys Tale (Jump n Run).
Dann gibts noch einen witzigen Wave Shooter im Comic Style und witzigen Figuren,Wild West.Heisst Guns  nTales(20 Euro/Steam).Ist zwar in englischer Sprache aber das 
ist für den intuitiven Spielablauf nicht von Bedeutung.
Es gibt auch noch mehr optisch ansprechende Spiele von Autorennen bis...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Oculus Rift + Touch Bundle noch bis zum 17.07.2018 für 399€ auf Amazon*

Das alte Doom 3 hat mich in der VR extrem geflasht. In dem Spiel zu sein, ist derart intensiv,  das man alles um sich herum im Sekunden vergisst. Und das, obwohl das Spiel in 2D auf Monitor als Recht betagt gilt. Per VR ist man mitten drin statt nur dabei, jeder Raum, jeder Gegner, jede Situation ein Erlebnis und spannend. 
Und so wünscht man sich natürlich mehr alte Perlen für VR umgesetzt.
Ansonsten Pavlov VR ist eine geniale Erfahrung oder ähnliche Spiele wie Onward.
Rennspiele gibt es auch viele, die Immersion nicht mit Monitoren zu vergleichen. Auch wenn g-Kräfte fehlen, der Unterschied ist enorm.


----------

